# JVC Arsenal, animations



## mdavison69 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello all,

I bought a jvc arsenal head unit almost a year ago now, and im getting tired of the animation that i made for it so long ago, does anybody know where i can download new animations for it, (other than jvc's website)?


----------

